# tank help



## Brien7 (May 16, 2013)

Recently moved and lost some of my fish in the stress of battling it all..So I have one Pearl gourami left. So I've been advised on other forums that I can do this with my 55g tank so just checking If it's good

*3 Pearl Gourami - 1m 2f
8 Black Ruby Barbs
9 Cherry Barbs* - more males than females, males are red females are coppery
5 Polkadot Loaches
1 Rainbow Shark

Sounds amazing. So is it possible?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, it's quite possible. My only concern would be the shark. The loaches should be able to handle it, but keeping bottom dwellers with a highly territorial bottom dweller has its risks. Now, if there's going to be a problem, it probably won't be for a while as it takes time for the shark to turn nasty. A note on the polkadot loaches - mine cost me $20 each. They are wild caught and are much more expensive than other loaches. In a 55, I would go with zebras instead. Easier to find, much cheaper (if $ is an issue) and they are a bit smaller, so you can get more of them. I would suggest 9-10, just like the other schools. Loaches are highly social creatures that develop complex social hierarchies. Pearl gouramis are also social, enjoying the company of their own kind - you could do 5 in your tank. I have a school of 6 and will be adding a few more.




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Agree that the shark would most likely be the only real risk. I have a red tailed in a 55 and a rainbow in a 30. They both chase whatever will run away from them. If the other fish doesn't run, they kind of have this awkward move that seems to be saying "I wasn't going to chase you anyway."

Don't know all that much about the loaches; however, I always thought I would go with the zebra due to their size, temperament, and relatively low cost for such an attractive fish.


----------



## Brien7 (May 16, 2013)

5*Pearl Gourami*- 
8 Black Ruby Barbs
9 Cherry Barbs* - more males than females, males are red females are coppery
5 zebra Loaches
1*Rainbow Shark

Updated list seems amazing how under stocked my tank was lol. Seems like this I'd going to be amazing seriously can't wait! Thanks so much. Honestly never knew how much I could fit in my tank.


----------



## Brien7 (May 16, 2013)

Would the loaches or shark attack the corydoras?


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, I can't say insofar as the loaches are concerned. I would be tempted to say it would probably work out if the loaches are in a big enough group. My rainbow shark kind of "bugs" my corys occasionally. It's a very short (inches) chase more than an attack and the corys seem to go about their business immediately afterword. I'm inclined to take on a little more risk and tolerate a little more confrontation than most members. Naturally, I don't let obvious stressful bullying persist. It's probably best to err on the side of caution in most cases.


----------



## Brien7 (May 16, 2013)

Alright sweet could you suggest anything other then loaches as they are really different and well ich is annoying lol. Wondering if anting else I can get That's just as cool? So excites to start all this and pissing off the guppies


----------



## Tropical Trav (Apr 18, 2013)

I am just a beginner but i was told you should have 1 male cherry barb to 2 females. It couldve been bad advice but maybe someone smarter than me could address it.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure what ich has to do with anything. The heat treatment works on them just as every other fish that swims. Loaches are salt sensitive though - I know people here like to use salt with the heat to make the parasites extra dead, but with loaches salt should not be used.

Zebras and queen loaches are good choices for your sized tank. I don't recall the price of the queens though.

I have found that barbs do best with an even split. However, in a large school, as they should be kept in, exact ratios are not important. Once you get around 10, whether you have an extra male or two does not matter. In a 55, you could easily keep at least 15.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tropical Trav (Apr 18, 2013)

good to know about the Cherry Barbs. I have 7 of them. 2 m & 5 f. They do great together but the males constantly harass the females.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Harassment is normal is small groups. What happens with keeping more males is that they spend less time harassing females and more time displaying for each other. With more females than males, there are more than enough females to go around so the males don't really have to compete for them. With a more even ratio, there is more competition for the females, which actually alleviates pressure on them. That's what I have found.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tropical Trav (Apr 18, 2013)

makes sense. Thats why i asked lol


----------



## Brien7 (May 16, 2013)

Alright sweet, thanks so much for all of this. So excited now!


----------



## Brien7 (May 16, 2013)

If I was to get about 8 of each barb would it be possible to get 6 pink tetras? Girlfriend loves them lol, and if I buy them she will put up with all the fishy talk


----------



## Brien7 (May 16, 2013)

Bump: )


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm thinking these are the same as white skirt tetras which are a variation of the black skirt tetra. They're nippy, so take that into account. Not so much of a good addition if you want a nice peaceful tank. They tend to pick on each other rather than other species. Definitely no long finned slow species with them.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Brien7 said:


> If I was to get about 8 of each barb would it be possible to get 6 pink tetras? Girlfriend loves them lol, and if I buy them she will put up with all the fishy talk


You would have plenty of room, but like was said, if they are white skirt variants, they are nippy. Not that the barbs couldn't handle that, but might not be the best idea to put them with the gouramis. But, in a large enough tank anything is possible. A 55 may be big enough for there not to be any issues. Tank size plays a huge role in fish behavior.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

jaysee said:


> ... Tank size plays a huge role in fish behavior.


+1


----------



## Brien7 (May 16, 2013)

: ) sweet I'll add gouramis and tetras first and see what happens. Cheers guys!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry I'm late coming to this thread, but I have a couple comments that I hope will still be in time to avoid trouble for you.

Forget the shark, with any bottom fish. As someone mentioned, quite correctly, these fish will become more territorial as they mature, and they do not appreciate sharing space with similar fish. The loaches are especially problematic, and while I can't say definitely about the corys, for the sake of the gentle corys I wold not subject them to even possible harassment from a shark.

As for the upper fish, while I would not normally mix any barb with gourami, due to the activeness of most barb and the sedate quiet demeanor of all gourami, the cherry is not so likely to cause trouble. But forget the Black Widow Tetra or any of its variations, as these will nip gourami.

Byron.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Byron said:


> Sorry I'm late coming to this thread, but I have a couple comments that I hope will still be in time to avoid trouble for you.
> 
> Forget the shark, with any bottom fish. As someone mentioned, quite correctly, these fish will become more territorial as they mature, and they do not appreciate sharing space with similar fish. The loaches are especially problematic, and while I can't say definitely about the corys, for the sake of the gentle corys I wold not subject them to even possible harassment from a shark.
> 
> ...


Did you not read through the thread before posting, or did you just find that our advice was inadequate?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Byron said:


> Sorry I'm late coming to this thread, but I have a couple comments that I hope will still be in time to avoid trouble for you.
> 
> Forget the shark, with any bottom fish. As someone mentioned, quite correctly, these fish will become more territorial as they mature, and they do not appreciate sharing space with similar fish. The loaches are especially problematic, and while I can't say definitely about the corys, for the sake of the gentle corys I wold not subject them to even possible harassment from a shark.
> 
> ...


Are you confusing barbs with danios ?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

jaysee said:


> Did you not read through the thread before posting, or did you just find that our advice was inadequate?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


In the thread, post #2, you advised against the shark. In post # 4, the OP "revised" his list and still included the shark with loaches. I was confirming your earlier advice, as sometimes a second person saying the same will add some weight.

My comment on the cherrys was not previously mentioned, so that was additional.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

fish monger said:


> Are you confusing barbs with danios ?


There was no mention of danio in this thread. ???


----------

